# Critical List Processing Time



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

I Asked an Agent about the Processing time of VISA for Critical List. As hi said it will be priority processed and will be around 6-8 Months. is it True? any Migration Agents here to answer this?

Kasun


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I think it's a bit early to get timelines for CSL as it's only just been bought in.

Dolly


----------

